
Ask HN: What charities do you donate to? - jklein11
Do you have any organizations that you consistently give to?
======
mostlystatic
GiveDirectly and Animal Charity Evaluators (ACE).

For GiveDirectly or other charities recommended by GiveWell there seems to be
a reasonable amount of evidence that they actually create a meaningful benefit
for the people participating in their programs. And where that isn't that case
at least they try to generate new evidence about what works and what doesn't.

ACE is different in that there's a lot of justified criticism of their
methodology and accusations of overinterpreting the data they have. But I hope
that given resources and time they can improve on that.

------
citruspi
I donate to Watsi on a monthly basis and they send me an email with
information about where my donation went[0]. I'd like to contribute to Watsi
Coverage[1] at some point when they accept donations directly for it.

[0]: [https://watsi.org/monthly](https://watsi.org/monthly) [1]:
[https://watsi.org/coverage](https://watsi.org/coverage)

------
vinhnx
I have been donating ShareTheMeal
([https://sharethemeal.org/en/](https://sharethemeal.org/en/)) for more than a
year now. The mobile app made it very easy to donate just a few dollars to
help children in need.

Also, I had donated to DoctorsWithoutBorders in the past.

Finally, my local charity organization.

------
drakonka
I donate financially to the David Sheldrick Wildlife Trust and the Nonhuman
Rights Project, and time-wise to a local cat shelter. I think the next
nonprofits I'll aim to donate to will be the Good Food Institute and Soi Dog
Foundation.

------
tmaly
I am not sure if it is a charity, but I give to Mozilla each year as I use
firefox.

I have given to Goodwill

------
thetest3r
EFF. Their work is extremely relevant to those in the tech industry.

~~~
wallace_f
To everyone

------
staticdynamic
Uchira children's fund (uchirachildrensfun.wordpress.com)- a small charity run
by a genuinely nice guy who does a lot of great work

------
mabynogy
Only religious charities (any religion).

------
eb0la
Unicef, Greenpeace, Doctors without borders.

